# Macroclinium aurorae



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2014)

Cute little mini...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## TDT (Jul 21, 2014)

Wonderful! Looks great on the mount.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jul 21, 2014)

I love it too!  Dot, you have so many I never saw before. Candy for the eyes!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 21, 2014)

Fantastic! How long do the flowers last?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow. Cute plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Fantastic! How long do the flowers last?



Not real long -- a couple weeks, maybe. But it blooms more than once a year.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 21, 2014)

They will send out(branch out) new spikes from the old spikes, so don't cut off the spikes unless they are dead. All species in this genus should be grown on mount and kept on dry side. 

btw, you misspelled the species name.


----------



## goods (Jul 22, 2014)

Interesting! I've only ever seen M. manabinum available. Any idea where to find one of these?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 22, 2014)

That's unusual.


----------



## Hera (Jul 22, 2014)

Sweet little fireworks. Nicely grown.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 22, 2014)

goods said:


> Interesting! I've only ever seen M. manabinum available. Any idea where to find one of these?



Zach, check with Andy's Orchids. He might have a couple. I grow about 8 species and I found most of them at shows. Quite often, the south American vendors bring them to Redland show, FL.


----------



## naoki (Jul 22, 2014)

Tom-DE said:


> Zach, check with Andy's Orchids. He might have a couple. I grow about 8 species and I found most of them at shows. Quite often, the south American vendors bring them to Redland show, FL.



Zach, Peruflora has it listed. They are coming to the US at the end of July (I don't know which show). It might be too late to pre-order, but they might be bringing them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2014)

Tom-DE said:


> They will send out(branch out) new spikes from the old spikes, so don't cut off the spikes unless they are dead. All species in this genus should be grown on mount and kept on dry side.
> 
> btw, you misspelled the species name.


Thanks -- I didn't catch that. Now corrected.



goods said:


> Interesting! I've only ever seen M. manabinum available. Any idea where to find one of these?


I got mine from Botanica, Ltd. You might check with them to see if they have any left.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 24, 2014)

That's a fascinating little plant, Dot! Well done!


----------

